# celeste is here!! plus free diys :)



## Lightmare (May 14, 2020)

celeste is on the right beach trapped next to the airport! unfortunately, there's not a meteor shower but big star chicken is better than nothing  tips aren't necessary! also, i've edited this post since but there's only like four diys with most of them being bunny but feel free to drop by just for celeste

 if i liked your comment, i've sent/will be pming you a dodo!


----------



## GDarling (May 15, 2020)

Hi id like to visit please


----------



## Gazer297 (May 15, 2020)

Would love to come


----------



## Bstar9555 (May 15, 2020)

I love to come ty!!


----------



## Brendies (May 15, 2020)

Can I stop by?


----------



## Ro1 (May 15, 2020)

CAn I stop by too?


----------



## Xdee (May 15, 2020)

hi can I pls stop by


----------



## doetothelindsay (May 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## jayar6977 (May 15, 2020)

Please may I stop by your island?


----------



## LunaLemons1 (May 15, 2020)

Hi, could I come over?


----------



## Alyx (May 15, 2020)

hii could I come over please?


----------



## fanism (May 15, 2020)

May I come over?  I will be bringing some diys to do pick-1-drop-1.  Thanks


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (May 15, 2020)

me please!


----------



## Grimlyn (May 15, 2020)

Yes please!


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 15, 2020)

I would like to come too if its possible 
I have some diys too!


----------



## stargurg (May 15, 2020)

would love to visit! c:


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 15, 2020)

I’d like to come over.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 15, 2020)

I would love to visit if this is still going!


----------



## cocoacat (May 15, 2020)

Would love to visit if you're still inviting


----------



## chocosongee (May 15, 2020)

would also like to come if you're still opened!


----------



## mhskala (May 15, 2020)

i would like to visit!


----------



## Lycheee (May 15, 2020)

hello! If possible could I pop by?


----------



## nyanicat (May 15, 2020)

if you're still doing this I'd like to come visit celeste! thank you!


----------



## yappykatie (May 15, 2020)

Hi! Could I stop by and see Celeste?  thank you so much!!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 15, 2020)

Are you still hosting? I’d love to come by for Celeste


----------



## dino (May 15, 2020)

i'd love to come by if you're still open, please!


----------



## SakuraJD (May 15, 2020)

Hi~ would love to visit too


----------



## Bowserlab (May 15, 2020)

Can I visit


----------



## JasonAC (May 15, 2020)

If you're still open would love to come over


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (May 15, 2020)

Hey, I’d love to come over if you’re still open?


----------



## Ireuna (May 15, 2020)

Meme


----------



## Lillin.reyes12 (May 15, 2020)

I’d love to stop by if you’re still open


----------

